# The evolution of crossfit?



## Joliver (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## trodizzle (Feb 24, 2015)

Impressed and concerned all at the same time.


----------



## mickems (Feb 24, 2015)

it seems that crossfitters are always looking for ways to injure themselves. seems counterproductive to me.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 24, 2015)

Holy hell, what is going on in that video? Those little monkeys can really whip and dip. It's actually pretty impressive. They're gymnasts obviously.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 25, 2015)

They must be cheerleaders.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2015)

I just dropped a testicle down my pant leg watching that crazy flexibility type stuff.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 25, 2015)

Steel, there was a gymnast at my high school, he was like 5'5"150. Tiny little guy but he benched 315 at 17 years old. He used to walk up and down flights of stairs on his hands. He also held the school record with something like 48 pull ups. Strongest pound for pound dude I've ever met.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 25, 2015)

Impressive and amusing.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 25, 2015)

Circus animals are amazing, no?


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 25, 2015)

Crossfit Smossfit. One more fad...limited time left. I bet it's passe' in a year.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 25, 2015)

people have too much time on their hands... 

Can you imagine putting a rope-attachment from a public gym cable machine *in your mouth*......?   YUCK.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2015)

I run around the basketball court in my gym shaking the living hell out of my shake weight... until I see one of these Bastards match me I'm not impressed


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2015)

The sad thing is I actually come across people all the time asking do you know how to use this piece of equipment because they are in it upside down like in this vid.  The end of video i thought i was watching a mario Bros game.............


----------

